# The Kemono Book (Newish Artbook for furry fans)



## TrishaCat (Dec 24, 2013)

I had mentioned it once on an old Solatorobo thread, however now that its released and I've seen some of the artwork for it, I figured you guys might be interested in case you don't already know.

There's an artbook that was released recently called "The Kemono Book". For those of you who don't know, kemono is pretty much the Japanese equivalent to the furry fandom. The Kemono Book is an 80 page artbook released by Cyberconnect2, a video game company known for .hack, and more relevant here, Solatorobo. It was made with the intention of making a book for furry fans and kemono fans, as it happened that the company gained a large amount of support within Japan and overseas for making games like Solatorobo which were filled with such creatures. (Google Translate on its Japanese page even says its "a special booklet of furry fan" as well as "As a result, I have gained overwhelming support from furry overseas fans not only in Japan" and " voice is referred to as 'want to see the furry character more' were received")Originally in production, CyberConnect2 was asking people to send them artwork of kemono and were recruiting "furry writers" (as Google Translate tells it). Some of that artwork got put into the book, as it is mostly an artbook of high quality kemono and furry artists' works from what I can tell. There were also some messages they put into the book regarding why people say they like kemono. Recently, the book was released, both physically in Japan and digitally in Japan and the United States. Have any of you heard of this book? What do you think of it? Any of you purchase it?

Links:
http://www.cc2.co.jp/kemono/ (Use Google Chrome and then translate)
http://www.amazon.com/THE-KEMONO-BOOK-Japanese-Edition-ebook/dp/B00GJKTB2I (US Amazon Page For E-Book Version)
https://otakumode.com/shop/525d2c2eea325b0a3f00003f (Japanese Physical Version)

And to give you guys as to the sort of artwork in it, here's the cover as well as some pics of the inside of the book that were put out by what looks to be CyberConnect2's Kemono Fanpage on Facebook themselves:














So as I asked before, what do you guys think of this? How's the artwork? Do any of you own this book already? If so, what's it like? 



I find it very interesting how fond CyberConnect2 is of furry and kemono artwork (even going so far as to having a page on Facebook called "The Kemono Fanpage" with liked pages including things with "furry" blatantly in the name). Its pretty cool, and I really love the artwork in this book of theres. I plan on getting it myself some time in the future.

EDIT: It might be worth noting that due to this being a Japanese book, most of the words written in it are likely in Japanese. Though its an artbook, so I doubt that matters too much.

EDIT2: There was a sequel called "The Kemono Book 2" released. Scroll down below for more information.


----------



## Willow (Dec 24, 2013)

I'm not surprised they're into Kemono art. I mean most if not all of the .hack games featured at least one animal character in them. Even when there wasn't a playable race in the game (i.e. .hack//Infection).


----------



## Zeitzbach (Dec 24, 2013)

Sadly (for me), since it's from Japan, the majority of Kemono char will likely be female or cute bishounen with a couple of cool character that I actually like every 30 pages or so.

I guess I will just look at it as a "I wonder if there's a pretty trick I can learn and copy" kind of artbook like always.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Dec 24, 2013)

I wouldn't mind buying a "furry" artbook but I never really liked the majority of the Animango Kawaii Shinro Shimpu Banzai area of art.


----------



## TrishaCat (Dec 24, 2013)

There's a couple more art pieces from the book that the stores selling them advertise if you guys want me to post them here too.


Willow said:


> I'm not surprised they're into Kemono art. I mean most if not all of the .hack games featured at least one animal character in them. Even when there wasn't a playable race in the game (i.e. .hack//Infection).


Yeah. Though I sadly haven't gotten the chance to really get into the .hack// games. There's so hard to find and expensive. I have managed .hack// anime, and I like the artwork and anthro creatures in those, but I haven't really ever been exposed much to the .hack// games.


Gibby said:


> I wouldn't mind buying a "furry" artbook but I never really liked the majority of the Animango Kawaii Shinro Shimpu Banzai area of art.


I can understand that. A lot of anime-y artwork tends to have some similar looks to them.


----------



## Mentova (Dec 24, 2013)

I never was big into anime or the art style, but that book is kinda neat.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Dec 24, 2013)

Only Cyberconnect2 relevant game I played was Asura's Wrath. I liked that game.


----------



## Willow (Dec 24, 2013)

Battlechili1 said:


> Yeah. Though I sadly haven't gotten the chance to really get into the .hack// games. There's so hard to find and expensive. I have managed .hack// anime, and I like the artwork and anthro creatures in those, but I haven't really ever been exposed much to the .hack// games.


Yeah, that's the only downside. The games are really popular so either trade in stores sell them for almost their original price or you just have to be really lucky and just so happen to find them. 

G.U. is pretty fun so is Infection. But I think Quarantine is the one people enjoy the most.


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Dec 24, 2013)

It's a good thing to know that furries aren't alone when it comes to the sexualization of animal people.


----------



## TrishaCat (Dec 24, 2013)

A little more artwork from the book:












There's like 1 or 2 others I've found, but they're on what I believe to be an unofficial online store, and therefore, considering this is artwork from an artbook, I don't like the chances of that being legal.


lupinealchemist said:


> Only Cyberconnect2 relevant game I played was Asura's Wrath. I liked that game.


I haven't played it. I should probably check it out sometime. Cyberconnect2 does a great job on their stuff.


Willow said:


> Yeah, that's the only downside. The games are really popular so either trade in stores sell them for almost their original price or you just have to be really lucky and just so happen to find them.
> 
> G.U. is pretty fun so is Infection. But I think Quarantine is the one people enjoy the most.


I did manage to find .hack//GU Trilogy Volume 3, but getting the whole thing is gonna be difficult. I guess pawn shops and GameStop are my main hopes.


----------



## chesse20 (Dec 24, 2013)

.hack looked pretty boring anime from the episode I saw of it.
it's type of anime that my anime club watched and they had some awful taste in anime all they gave a shit about was black butler. 
The art booklet looks fine but I like my art to be in all 5 dimensions time being the 4th one and the fifth dimension being user inteactvity and replayability


----------



## PsychopathicRaccoon (Dec 29, 2013)

Oooo snap, that's nifty art. This is a game company? Should check out their games


----------



## TrishaCat (Jan 2, 2014)

PsychopathicRaccoon said:


> Oooo snap, that's nifty art. This is a game company? Should check out their games


Oops. Just saw this post.
You really ought' to, I hear a lot of em' are really good, and I can at least confirm Solatorobo: Red the Hunter is good.
Openings for said game:
[video=youtube;suChqJwGIBA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=suChqJwGIBA[/video]
2nd is slightly spoilery (though without context I doubt it matters)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WKtpSxS7ZSU

Other games by them include Tail Concerto (part of the same series that Solatorobo is a part of) .hack// games, the .hack//GU games, and numerous Naruto games.
Do give their games a try sometime. Solatorobo was pretty fun, and what I've played of .hack//GU Volume 3 was decent.


----------



## TrishaCat (Apr 20, 2014)

Reviving because a sequel to The Kemono Book was released called The Kemono Book 2. Once again, it appears to have been made the same way.
Examples of artwork in said book: (artwork found on Cyberconnect2's official Kemono Fanpage and Tokyo Otaku Mode Store Page):





















Link To Kemono Book 2:
https://otakumode.com/shop/52ca8b5a95992fea2e00003c

Also a pack that comes with Book 2 and extra goodies:
https://otakumode.com/shop/52ca8ce0b92c7a0a19000081

Link To Kemono Facebook Fan Page:
https://www.facebook.com/TheKemonoFanpage

So what do you guys think?

I'm really loving the artwork and I'm really glad CyberConnect2 keeps doing this. Its rare to see such treatment for the furry/kemono fandom.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Apr 20, 2014)

That's pretty gosh darn neato. Better than "art" shitted out by us inferior baka gajins.


----------



## DeCatt (Apr 20, 2014)

I prayed to the parental units to be blessed with these for Christmas. I didn't get them but I got some nice vinyl so not complaining.
eGay wants $50 each for them but I'm thinking that's overpriced. Any better sources?


----------



## TrishaCat (Apr 20, 2014)

DeCatt said:


> I prayed to the parental units to be blessed with these for Christmas. I didn't get them but I got some nice vinyl so not complaining.
> eGay wants $50 each for them but I'm thinking that's overpriced. Any better sources?


https://otakumode.com/shop/525d2c2eea325b0a3f00003f $20 for Kemono Book 1
https://otakumode.com/shop/52ca8b5a95992fea2e00003c $20 for Kemono Book 2
http://www.amazon.com/THE-KEMONO-BOOK-Japanese-Edition-ebook/dp/B00GJKTB2I $10 for ebook version of Kemono Book 1 (Requires a Kindle)
http://www.amazon.com/THE-KEMONO-BO...F8&qid=1398015427&sr=8-2&keywords=kemono+book $10 for ebook version of Kemono Book 2. (Requires a Kindle)

Of course, there's also probably going to be some somewhat high shipping and handling costs for the physical versions on Tokyo Otaku Mode, so be prepared for that.

You can also find em' on otaku.com, though I'm not sure the price will be much better considering the fact that I believe they're the ones who put them up on ebay. You might be able to find em' on CD Japan.


----------

